# Ethereal classical music



## lovetheclassics (Apr 1, 2013)

I like the work The Unanswered Question from Charles Ives very much. See for instance: 




Does anyone know classical music similar to this work?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's Morton Feldman's Rothko Chapel.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Of course, you have to include Neptune from Holst's The Planets.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Stravinsky's Apollon musagète and Mahler's 10th sound ethereal to me. Not sure, if this is what is being looked for.

And maybe Twin peaks soundtrack, it resembles Unaswered question to a great extent, not classical though.


----------



## lovetheclassics (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions.

As regards to classical works, Holst's Neptune comes closest to what I meant. The soundtrack of Twin Peak is another good example. I love the film music of Angelo Badalamenti very much, especially the music he made for David Lynch. I also like the soundtrack of Drive, for instance: 




Other suggestions are welcome.


----------

